# PS3 and Belkin F5D7634-4



## mod2max (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

So the router will let this laptop im on now connect to it and the internet no problem, part from the odd dissconnection but its rare...

Done some reading and apprantly this could be due to the firmware (which i haven't updated) or that fact that the router gets very hot, which mine does.

Never had any problems with it when i first set it up like 2 months ago and the PS3 would always connect and stay connected.

Got a cold air fan blowing on to it now to see if it really makes a difference.

The problem the PS3 is having is sometimes it will let me sign in, but then while i am signed in it will dissconnect then ill try to sign into PSN again and it comes up with a DNS error :S then a while later it will let me sign in again.

What do I do?

Cheers in advance all.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 26, 2009)

Umm I had this issue with my PS3 and my router is WPN824v2, basically all I did was completely reset the connection settings in my PS3 and it worked fine.


----------



## mod2max (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi v12dock and thanks for your reply,

Temped to do that now  see if it will work. Just had the cold air fan on the router while playing a game, went to sign in, worked fine and ...did it almost instantly infact, signed out and in again as a test "connection could not be established" 

So its pwned me in a way which i don't understand again 

Will try reconfiging all the settings soon i think.

Also anyone know where on Belkins website I can get updated firmware for this router?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2009)

There's been PS3 problems ive heard from friends where it basically brings down the router whenever they try and download an update. it seems to be certain models like pre 40/80GB releases.

The fix for this is disabling your media server on the ps3. tho mine works and doesnt bring the internet down. but its worth a shot for sure.

I had trouble with DNS when i first got my ps3. i entered the opendns servers instead of my gateway. worked well then.

208.67.222.222 
 208.67.220.220


----------



## mod2max (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah it is Hybrid_theory lol, I'll try the disabling media server and see if it likes it.

Also I'm using that DNS as it happens lol, tried the one from my ISP aswell, seems to give the same result everytime :/

Got the PS3 running on a BT Home Hub at my friends place atm, and it and everything works 100% perfect... which is rather annoying.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2009)

you on wireless or wired?

cause i think my friend who has the slim had to disable his media server as well. hes on wireless.

i have media server on and im on wireless. its possible the bell routers just like me. or u need a firmware update first for the ps3 (but after reading your first post again maybe the ps3 is fully updated).


----------



## mod2max (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah it is on wireless here and at home, will try disabling the server when i get it home and back on my router :/

Where do i get the firmware updates from   ? I've looked on the u.s bell.......kin support website and my model isnt listed there... couldnt find an archive or anyhting.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 27, 2009)

mod2max said:


> Yeah it is on wireless here and at home, will try disabling the server when i get it home and back on my router :/
> 
> Where do i get the firmware updates from   ? I've looked on the u.s bell.......kin support website and my model isnt listed there... couldnt find an archive or anyhting.



ive only dealt with linksys firmware updates. and they have em on their website.

stupid belkin


----------

